# Amber teething necklace question..



## Sunflowers

Just curious to know how you clean and recharge the crystals and also how often you do it? We've had dd2s on for 3 weeks now and when I took it off her earlier it felt really heavy which it didn't last week before her teething few days.. A friend who was round said the same on it feeling heavy too and very full. I was planning on washing it in the spring that runs through our garden today anyway and leaving it in moonlight tonight - will that recharge the crystals as well or do I need to do something else? And is every full moon often enough?

The difference in the feel of the necklace was astonishing after leaving it in the stream for a couple of minutes!


----------



## Sunflowers

PS I realise Amber is pine resin rather than a crystal but it still absorbs electromagnetic energy! x


----------



## mommyof3co

I have never had to recharge ours or anything like that. He wore his over a year then a 2nd one for that long too and it always worked


----------



## Hayley90

:shrug: I've not heard of that before... Harrison's had his on for ages and it still works... x


----------



## Eala

I have never heard of this before, and I did a lot of reading into amber before buying our necklace.

If it'd make you feel happier to clean it or recharge it, then I'd say go ahead, you are unlikely to damage it in any way!


----------



## MidnightSun

I cleanse my crystals by putting them in water and leaving them out on a windowsill when it's a full moon, so what you are doing sounds just fab :thumbup:

They will then be charged to your little one when they start wearing them again. Once you have cleansed them you should try not to handle them too much so as they don't soak up your negative energies.

It will still work if you don't cleanse and charge, but just not at it's optimum.


----------

